

An iPhone app that has made 30K in 6 months - rick888
http://makecoolshit.com/the-designers-guide-to-iphone-apps-revenue/

======
wgj
The money was split with the developer, so they made $15K each. I'm assuming
the 2-8 hours per week was 2-8 hours each. I didn't see where he said
otherwise.

To me this looks similar to what you might make from many kinds of small app
projects, but the App Store process seems to introduce so much additional
risk.

~~~
ynniv
Its like hearing from people who bought a lotto ticket and won $100. I
recognize that these people have made their money back, but I'm really not
interested in their story. Where's the > $100k iPhone app success stories?

~~~
pchristensen
Whenever those get posted, people complain about the AppStore "gold rush"
stories. So you're damned if you do...

~~~
wgj
(+1) But the problem isn't the discussion of the risks, rewards, success
stories, or how all of it was navigated.

The problem is the sheer emphasis on iPhone apps over seemingly everything
else. We all would be better off (developers and consumers) if there was more
discussion around cross-platform mobile development. I know there is some of
this, but not at the enthusiasm level you see with App Store discussions.

~~~
rscott
I don't see the emphasis as a problem. The iPhone is a market leader and
market leaders tend to get a lot of attention. Why should developers waste
their time on other platforms if they aren't interested in them or don't feel
there is enough market to make a profit? I only knew C before I got an iPhone,
but I was excited to learn to develop for it. I think a lot of others share
that same excitement, thus the amount of stories and enthusiasm surrounding
the device.

~~~
wgj
> Why should developers waste their time

No one should do anything they really don't want to do. That's not what I'm
saying. (And more power to everyone developing for iPhone, whether
successfully or not.)

What I'm saying is that in the long run, this is a temporary state of things,
and I personally feel we are better to move beyond it sooner than later. Geo-
social apps are a great example that will benefit from better cross-platform
support. And doing it in-browser, or some other compatible way, encourages
more innovation faster than having to develop for n different proprietary
platforms.

